# Religion and Martial Arts



## foolbae1228 (Apr 26, 2005)

Farang-

There have been numerous accounts of people healing others with their Ki power, whether just for a massage or for more serious reasons. It is also a fact that some religions also mention healers. Jesus Christ (I appologize for any non-Christians out there, this is the religion I am familiar with) was said to heal the blind. Is there any connection between the two?  

Also, does this contrast with any codes or rules from the martial or spiritual way? Again, it says in the Bible, no man can become like God. If Jesus (part of the trinity) was able to heal, are we able to heal in context with the Bible? Or is Ki energy just one step closer to the spiritual goal we are all trying to reach?

Please post any comments or facts, I'm open to any and all religions.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## JanneM (Apr 26, 2005)

Religion should not be mixed with martial arts that has not religious base.

In korean arts you can find I think only Sonmudo that has something to do with religion. And for those who practise out side from the teples seo (zen) is just ideology in training not so mouch religion it self. (IMO)


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 26, 2005)

I've said it before: Martial arts are not religion and should not be confused with religion or used to promote it.
People who think that Ki is some sort of mystical religion that conflicts with Christianity miss the point totally. Ki is nothing more than energy for your body like a battery.
Keeping in mind that traditional martial arts are designed to improve the whole human package, there is nothing about martial arts that would conflict with religious belief. Anyone who practices martial arts as some sort of Zen enlightenment does so of their own choosing, not because the art calls for it.


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 26, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> I've said it before: Martial arts are not religion and should not be confused with religion or used to promote it.
> People who think that Ki is some sort of mystical religion that conflicts with Christianity miss the point totally. Ki is nothing more than energy for your body like a battery.
> Keeping in mind that traditional martial arts are designed to improve the whole human package, there is nothing about martial arts that would conflict with religious belief. Anyone who practices martial arts as some sort of Zen enlightenment does so of their own choosing, not because the art calls for it.


I completely agree w/ MichiganTKD on this one.  He couldn't have said it any better.:asian:


----------

